
Farmers Start to Destroy Their Pigs After Factories Close - thecatwentup
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-23/some-canada-hog-farmers-have-culled-pigs-with-prices-in-freefall
======
vanniv
And so the famine becomes guaranteed.

To save a few thousand coronavirus deaths, we will starve 10s of millions.

